# So... am I the only one...



## Greg Truby (Apr 18, 2012)

who, upon reading this article, has a first reaction of? 





> "Yeah, he's a dork -- but not for the reason cited. He's a dork because he's embedding all of those dates inside blocks of text. Additionally he should have location information in a separate column. How's he going to filter or sort effectively? It'll be a royal PITA to use this data efficiently. In fact, he really should be using Access based on the data structures."


 
I mean c'mon his layout is terrible. I'm not the only one with this reaction, right?


----------



## Atroxell (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm with you Greg. The data is a mess. I applaud his attempt, but he needs a littel less finance and a little more normalization.

But when I was dating we used pictures on the wall with sticks and rocks piled carefully in the corner instead of spreadsheets, so this still looks like it might be workable for some people.


----------



## Michael M (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, if he's gonna have to keep a spreadsheet to keep track of that many dates, he maight be too busy with women to worry about formatting, filtering, and the like !!

I'd imagine his filter system would be .....no score, DELETE row.


----------



## repairman615 (Apr 19, 2012)

...I see he hid some columns.  

The worksheet is prolly password protected, for high security too.


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 19, 2012)

> In fact, he really should be using Access based on the data structures.


Yeah, I know someone like that too -- wants to use Excel for EVERYTHING!  They came to me once asking why their Excel sheet was taking so long to run and formulas weren't being updated automatically.  They had exceeded the maximum dependencies to be re-calc'd automatically.  

That is what happens when you try to put a huge database with mutliple pages, tens of thousands of rows on each page, hundreds of columns, and even formulas in Excel.  Hint: *THAT IS A SIGN YOU SHOULD BE USING A DATABASE PROGRAM, NOT EXCEL!!!*

BTW, I wonder how many dates this guy mentioned in the article in getting now...


----------



## TinaP (Apr 19, 2012)

I think I may use this in my Beginning Excel course to emphasize proper worksheet structure.  

It's already a pretty good lesson to women to avoid dorks.  I prefer geeks.  A geek would have presented the information in a much more efficient manner.


----------



## Taul (Apr 19, 2012)

Maybe the hidden column was for emotional commitment,
nah, maybe not.


----------



## xenou (Apr 19, 2012)

> I think I may use this in my Beginning Excel course to emphasize proper worksheet structure.
> 
> It's already a pretty good lesson to women to avoid dorks. I prefer geeks. A geek would have presented the information in a much more efficient manner.


----------



## erik.van.geit (Apr 20, 2012)

Joe4 said:


> That is what happens when you try to put a huge database with mutliple pages, tens of thousands of rows on each page, hundreds of columns, and even formulas in Excel.  Hint: *THAT IS A SIGN YOU SHOULD BE USING A DATABASE PROGRAM, NOT EXCEL!!!*


I agree, but why does Excel provide an enormous amount of possibilities - billions of data, hundreds of pages - if you can not use them efficiently?
That's something I am wondering for a long time.

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## Smitty (Apr 20, 2012)

****, that's just pathetic.  Hasn't he heard of Outlook?

Reminds me of a recent post where someone wanted to use Excel to track text messages between her and her boyfriend.


----------



## arkusM (Apr 23, 2012)

That looks like a time b o m b  to me, Try explaining that one way some day.... Though at his apperent success rate, this may not come into play anytime soon.


----------

